# Who, What Makes Sadh Babas ? Certainly NOT Guru Ji !



## Chaan Pardesi (Aug 30, 2013)

Who, what makes these babas??Certainly NOT Guru Ji!

According to the Sikh religion's encyclopaedia, Mahan Kosh, on page 243,the term "sant" is derived from the sankrit word 'Saant' or 'shaant', which means [spiritually ]poised, or someone who is emanicipated from "self".This in turn means that he has kept mental as well as physical feelings under control.

From the time immemorial , there has been a tendency among people to seek the truth about existence, which , it was believed , could be achieved by extreme asceticism-by fasting,and tormenting one's self bodily and physically and materially!THE SIKH GURUS REJECTED ALL THESE TORMENTATION AND SELF PUNISHMENT.NO QUESTION-or two ways about that.

Some, people it is believed, that go as much as one wishes to believe anyway, sometimes illogically and most times without rationale intelligence....have attained a state of equipoise and become "sants".

As time went by this term started being used more LOOSELY and gradually came a point when any tom **** and banta santa, ram sham or ali mohamad who took to ascetic life and wore a certain colour and style of grab was called 'sant' and some started calling themselves "sant", irrespective of his or her honest spiritual level.

Even during the times of the Gurus and after far more no dearth of such "sadh babe and sants" around.Today, lift a stone or a brick, ..hey presto..adacadabara... a "sant" emerges...and more fools who are like eveready battery ready to follow them.

The mention of such "sants" also comes in Guru Granth Sahib.For example, Kabir Ji says....

gajj sade te te dhottian tehrre payean tag//
galli jihna japmaliya lotte hath nibag//

uae, har ke sant na aakhiye, banares ke thag!
aosi sant mo kao bhave
dala sio peda gattkaveh!![Guru Granth sahib angg 476]

IN swaiyas, of the bhatt, the bard Bhikha also wrotes about such imposter sants :-

rahio sant hauu tol sadh bahotere dithe//
sanyiasi tapsiya mukhoi a pandit mithe//
bars ek hau firyo kinne naho parchao layeyo
kehtiya kehrri suni rhat ko kusi na anyo// Guru Granth sahib angg 1395]

But there still must be, according the crowd of fools ever-ready to follow....genuine "sants" because in Guru Granth sahib , there appears a large number of shabads in praise of a "sant".

Fifth Guru Arjan Sahib has devoted two full ashtpads about "sant" in Sukhmani sahib[ang 262-296]

It clearly states the concept of a sant, does NOt translate one then makes pooja aof the sant, as many followerrs have blindly interpreted for their sadh baba.

Today, that is exactly what happens erringly, as the followers blind in their own mind and understanding are trying to convince others about sadh baba and make them blind as well, and dependent upon such "go between God contrators"-"sadhs -sants"!

There are mostly imposter sants these days and their numbers have proliferated, to such level, that becomming a "sadh or sant" has become one of the best paid and profitable jobs in the Punjab today!No wonder they are flocking to that, and even the army is finding hard to recruit!

Todays, sants put on a particular type of dress, tie a round white turban, or a black/blue dumalla,a white or blue cholla... announce through their hired agents that they have reached an exalted state of poise- and are capable of showing miracles...

bas fer ki.."".baba ji ...baba ji karni wale , baba ji chamtkaar ""becomes the topic...within days a new baba comes into limelight!The followers and paid goons start their own parchar ...about the" baba ji.."..even when they gather for baba ji, they are drinking alcohol and the towns run dry of alcohol....as seen in Malaysia!Even though this poor baba ji did NOT ask to be worshipped at all.

Ladies flock for male son daat,men flock for ticket to go abroad,others flock to win cases in court against their own relatives....some to get cure for their disease....while baba ji is happily handing out "aseessan"...using Guru Granth sahib...and slowly as his following increases...he starts his own karam kaand, sits higher than Guru granth sahib and soon is writing his own maryada..and spreading among the followers..all in the name of the Guru , but for his own fame using the Guru!Then the Guru Granth sahib disappears...only to reappear when the baba ji thinks he needs to help boost his chaellas.

They now start calling themselves "sant" by putting adverts out...while in reality they are extracting money from innocent and uneducated and gullible people!Many cases of fraud , perpertuated by such so called "sants" have come to light!Many more than that have been supressed by followers and the babas with bribes and threats, and many more by people who suddenly realise they have been duped, to avoid embarrassment to self ...hide.So we do NOT know the exact number of these frauds and falsehood.

There is an absolute question of credibility that any one calling himself;f "sant these days has lost!

Loko, akal ton kam lavo, we are now in an age of education , which is emphasised by the Guru Ji.......for a Sikh there is NO NEED of a go between you and God.There is no need to rely upon another for the Naam.YOU will ONLY GET NAAM and sach by your own very deeds and actions, not another doing it for you.

I can go on... and soon sound like a sant myself....but I don't have any inkling for that apart from a real life ...let me finish this...by telling you , every Sikh....who has some intelligence....

FOR A SIKH...there is ONLY ONE "SANT" and that is Guru Granath sahib.

FOR A SIKH...any Sikh calling himself a "SANT" is NOT only NOT a Sikh , he issthe enemy of SIKHI of the Gurus.

For A Sikh...calling any one a brahm giani and sant is not only a life of falsehood, but also a cheat of Humanity, and betrayal of the Guru -who indeed is the real SANT!

I will welcome any baba sant to tell me otherwise...as there is ABSOLUTELY NO OTHER SANT than GURU GRANTH SAHIB-THE UTMOST SUPER SANT!

So why are these fools seeking sants here and there?They lack intelligence ,no matter how intelligence they may claim.... is my simple response!

Response that is appropriate to the subject welcome.

Gurcharan Singh, Kulim

Kamuning Hills[Currently in Malaysia]


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Previous  SPN discussions on the subject:*

*1.* http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/14130-who-is-true-saint-sant.html

*2.* http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/questions-and-answers/36555-definition-of-sant-in-sikh-religion.html


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 30, 2013)

Bebe, main sant banuga
I'm going to become a sant 

BEBE ( baba ) ji main sant banuga complete.wmv - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 30, 2013)

I am almost positive he is from Brampton Ontario. He is a very funny man.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 30, 2013)

The GURUS...were NEVER "concerned" about their HUMAN BODIES...thats why there are NO "personal histories..stories..bhoras, jutees etc ENDORSED by the SUCCEEDING GURU SAHIB....for example GURU ANGAD Ji endorsing the juttee, chadar, manja, manjee, peehrreeh, thalee, etc etc etc of GURU NANAK JI as the NAND SAREES DO about their PREVIOUS HUMAN DEAD bodies ( Nand singhs Bhora..nanad bed, nand's manja, nanads, gaddee, nands, this and nands that...or Ishar singhs bed, chadar, juttee, thallee, etc etc etc.  SEE the DIFFERENCE !!! We had 10 GURUS in HUMAN bodies yet NOT a SINGLE "ENDORSEMENT" about such worldly stuff becasue that is DEH WORSHIP IDOL WORSHIP !!!

The GURUS wrote GURBANI..which is their TRUE MIRROR..if any one wnats to have a Glimpse of GURU NANAK JI..go read His Japji..his Asa dee Vaar..His Sidh Ghosht..His Oankaar....if one wnats to have a glimpse of GURU ARJUN JI..go read His SUKHMANI..clear and simple....we are NOT told to go visit GURU teg bahdur jis BHORA..or look at his "bed"..gaze at His Juttee..we have His SLOKS at the end of SGGS...

The difference is these Babas..nands or ishars or attars etc etc have not a single GURBANI TUK as their MIRROR..if you want to see Nand singh  or ishsar singh..they point to his Bhora..his bed..his juttee.his car !!!

The GURUS left us a UNIMAGINABLY VALUABLE PIO DADDEH DA KHAZANAH..SGGS..we closed the Khazanah SHUT..put it under lock and key..and started to gaze at human beds, and bhoras and juttees..as a way of saving ourselves...no wonder we are SINKING..deeper into the BABADOM QUICKSAND...:swordfight-kudiyan:


----------



## singhbj (Aug 31, 2013)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

All the popular-wealthy God men have failed this litmus test of Gurbani

ਜੇ ਓਇ ਦਿਸਹਿ ਨਰਕਿ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਤਾਂ ਉਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਾ ਦਾਨੁ ਨ ਲੈਣਾ ॥

Jae Oue Dhisehi Narak Jaandhae Thaan Ounh Kaa Dhaan N Lainaa ||

जे ओइ दिसहि नरकि जांदे तां उन्ह का दानु न लैणा ॥

If you see them going to hell, then do not accept charitable gifts from them.

21 ਮਲਾਰ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ: (ਮ: ੧) ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ : ਅੰਗ ੧੨੯੦ ਪੰ. ੬ 
Raag Malar Guru Nanak Dev Page:1290 Line: 6

ਦੇਂਦਾ ਨਰਕਿ ਸੁਰਗਿ ਲੈਦੇ ਦੇਖਹੁ ਏਹੁ ਧਿਙਾਣਾ ॥

Dhaenadhaa Narak Surag Laidhae Dhaekhahu Eaehu Dhhin(g)aanaa ||

देंदा नरकि सुरगि लैदे देखहु एहु धिङाणा ॥

The giver goes to hell, while the receiver goes to heaven - look at this injustice.

22 ਮਲਾਰ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ: (ਮ: ੧) ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ : ਅੰਗ ੧੨੯੦ ਪੰ. ੭ 
Raag Malar Guru Nanak Dev Page:1290 Line: 7

ਆਪਿ ਨ ਬੂਝੈ ਲੋਕ ਬੁਝਾਏ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਖਰਾ ਸਿਆਣਾ ॥

Aap N Boojhai Lok Bujhaaeae Paanddae Kharaa Siaanaa ||

आपि न बूझै लोक बुझाए पांडे खरा सिआणा ॥

You do not understand your own self, but you preach to other people. O Pandit, you are very wise indeed.

23 ਮਲਾਰ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ: (ਮ: ੧) ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ : ਅੰਗ ੧੨੯੦ ਪੰ. ੭ 
Raag Malar Guru Nanak Dev Page:1290 Line: 7

Source - http://searchgurbani.com/scriptures/ggs_shabad/4678/line/2

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 31, 2013)

Chan Pardesi ji

I have the utmost respect for your contributions to SPN. However your last comment had to be deleted. It was all in Punjabi... English is the official language of SPN, you are welcome to restate your comment, but you must include an English translation. 

The exceptions are made in the Punjabi-language threads only.

Thank you so much.


----------

